# BORAX has saved my scalp!



## natural_one (Nov 20, 2011)

I had to come in and sing the praises of Borax. I have been having issues with my scalp for the past few months, but especially had an issue after using dry shampoo. The dry shampoo killed my scalp and causes a fungus to grow. I know that sounds gross, but its the truth. 

For the past few weeks I have been using Head and Shoulders to keep it in check, but by two days after my shampoo my scalp would start itching, flaking, and started to smell. Long story short I reached out to Anonymous1 and she gave me a recipe for a Borax shampoo. I applied on Friday and checked this morning and no smell, no flakes, and no itchiness. My scalp is no longer white, its the color of my normal skin. I swear I almost cried cause I really thought I would be dealing with this forever. So any ladies that are having scalp issues, pleease please please please try Borax. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## Kn0ttyByNatur3 (Nov 20, 2011)

That's great that you have finally found something to relieve your scalp issue. 


Where can I find the recipe? =D


----------



## Growinpainz (Nov 20, 2011)

what tha what?! lol!


----------



## Leesh (Nov 20, 2011)

Glad that you were able to relieve your scalp issues. But I can't say I wouldn't be a little afraid to use this on my scalp. Not only is it a pesticide, but it's hard to imagine what it could do to your strands, as well as your over all health. I've read up on it and there are some other concerns that you should be aware of. 

http://www.magicalchildhood.com/articles/borax.htm

http://www.cafemom.com/group/27044/forums/read/10597338/The_Dangers_of_Borax


----------



## My Friend (Nov 20, 2011)

OP, do you think JBCO or Sulphur could have gotten you the same results?

I'm glad you found some relief but ummmmm  it's not for me.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 20, 2011)

I would do a bentonite clay or rhassoul clay treatment using clay, neem oil and plain water. Apply the mixture to your hair and scalp. Massage your scalp with it, leave it in for 20 minutes or longer and co-wash it out. This mixture clarifies your hair and detoxifies your scalp. 

Neem has insecticidal, fungicidal, miticidal and medicinal properties.

I do a bi-weekly wash using bentonite or rhassoul clay, aloe vera juice and brine. If my scalp is feeling itchy for any reason, I add neem oil. I haven't had any scalp issues in two years.


----------



## My Friend (Nov 20, 2011)

Pompous Blue said:


> I would do a bentonite clay or rhassoul clay treatment using clay, neem oil and plain water. Apply the mixture to your hair and scalp. Massage your scalp with it, leave it in for 20 minutes or longer and co-wash it out. This mixture clarifies your hair and detoxifies your scalp.
> 
> Neem has insecticidal, fungicidal, miticidal and medicinal properties.
> 
> I do a bi-weekly wash using bentonite or rhassoul clay, aloe vera juice and brine. If my scalp is feeling itchy for any reason, I add neem oil. I haven't had any scalp issues in two years.



Neem will kill anythang


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Nov 20, 2011)

I had major scalp issues too where I could not go more than 3 days without ridiculous itching and flakes.  I used Nizoral for about 2 months on a weekly basis and I'm happy to say that I've been issue free for the last 4 years.

Just thought I'd share that in case you were ever needed a quick, store-bought, all-in-one alternative.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 20, 2011)

westNDNbeauty said:


> I had major scalp issues too where I could not go more than 3 days without ridiculous itching and flakes.  I used Nizoral for about 2 months on a weekly basis and I'm happy to say that I've been issue free for the last 4 years.
> 
> Just thought I'd share that in case you were ever needed a quick, store-bought, all-in-one alternative.



I looked for Nizoral a couple of months ago and learned that there is a nationwide shortage. It had something to do with Johnson and Johnson relocating a production facility and being offline for several months. Its misleading because multiple websites show it in stock but if you call then you learn that they don't actually have it. I know that was the case with CVS and Walgreens. 

I'm going to look into Neem oil as an alternative.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Nov 20, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing, natural_one.


----------



## Avyn (Nov 20, 2011)

Borax thickens hair too! I learned about its use for hair on earthclinic.com. I used to use it regularly as a shampoo and it was great. Idk why I stopped I need to go back to it.

Sent from my SCH-R915 using SCH-R915


----------



## natural_one (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your concerns, but this has been the only thing to relieve me of my scalp issues. As with everything on LHCF, there are some things that aren't for everyone so take my review with a grain of salt. If I have any adverse reactions I will definitely up this thread to warn everyone. Here's an article to give another opinion of Borax. http://www.earthclinic.com/Remedies/borax.html

For those that are interested, the recipe is 

1/2 cup of Borax
4 cups of warm water

I mixed in a blender to make sure it mixed well. I poured it over my scalp and let it sit for 1 hr and then co washed.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Nov 20, 2011)

Leesh said:


> Glad that you were able to relieve your scalp issues. But I can't say I wouldn't be a little afraid to use this on my scalp. Not only is it a pesticide, but it's hard to imagine what it could do to your strands, as well as your over all health. I've read up on it and there are some other concerns that you should be aware of.
> 
> http://www.magicalchildhood.com/articles/borax.htm
> 
> http://www.cafemom.com/group/27044/forums/read/10597338/The_Dangers_of_Boraxhttp://www.cafemom.com/group/27044/forums/read/10597338/The_Dangers_of_Boraxhttp://www.cafemom.com/group/27044/forums/read/10597338/The_Dangers_of_Boraxhttp://www.cafemom.com/group/27044/forums/read/10597338/The_Dangers_of_Borax


 
Boric Acid is found in eye drops and is used to cure yeast infections. When you "poison" someone, the ingest. Alcohol is poison.


----------



## blackbarbie986 (Nov 20, 2011)

Could you post the recipe please. THX!

ETA: Ok, just saw the post, guess I should have F5'd first.


----------



## Anonymous1 (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm so glad it worked for you. It worked for me and i did a bunch a research before i used it. It got my hair back right. I know everyone won't agree but this stuff worked for me. I wouldn't suggest drinking it or anything but it worked on my scalp and yes i does cure yeast infections too. Some doctors even prescribe borax suppositories for infections.


----------



## Kn0ttyByNatur3 (Nov 20, 2011)

Interesting info in here. Hmm...


----------



## DrC (Nov 20, 2011)

Congrats OP!  Didin't know you could use borax.  I used to have that same problem until I found out that shampoo was the culprit.  I would have this terrible gray film on my scalp   I switched to natural stuff like ACV, Witch Hazel, Pure Tea Tree Oil, or Shikakai.  Never had the problem again.


----------



## Leesh (Nov 21, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> Boric Acid is found in eye drops and is used to cure yeast infections. When you "poison" someone, the ingest. Alcohol is poison.



From the dangers I found during my research, I stand by my opinion! Because something is an ingredient in something else does not mean you should use it without research, for other areas. Who knows the exact measurements that are used in eyedrops or for yeast infection medicine. It could become poisonous with more potenency, just like alcohol. And absorption into the scalp is near the same as ingesting it. There was a thread about "Tea Rinses" a while back that was started cause some of us ladies had a reaction to the caffeine in the tea which caused extreme nervousness, distress with breathing and for me ultimately problems with my Anxiety Disorder. And that was through the scalp. Then you never no what it could do to the actual "Hair" itself. Just better safe than sorry!


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Nov 21, 2011)

^Well...not exactly.
You can put a whole bunch of stuff on your scalp that you absolutely cannot eat. They aren't the same thing at all.


----------



## My Friend (Nov 21, 2011)

^^^^^I think she means if it has the ability to become systemic. 

If Borax molecule(s) are small enough in it's orginal state or when mixed with water it may become transdermal.


----------



## My Friend (Nov 21, 2011)

Anonymous1 said:


> I'm so glad it worked for you. It worked for me and i did a bunch a research before i used it. It got my hair back right. I know everyone won't agree but this stuff worked for me. I wouldn't suggest drinking it or anything but it worked on my scalp and yes i does cure yeast infections too. *Some doctors even prescribe borax suppositories for infections.*


 
A reputable MD would* NOT* prescribe this  

*Acute Toxicity*

Boric acid, taken internally, is extremely toxic. If there is an open vaginal wound, a cut or scrape in the vaginal wall, for example, boric acid could enter the bloodstream. This can cause symptoms such as nausea, diarrhea and vomiting. It can also cause dermatitis. More serious side effects, seen in higher concentrations, include kidney damage, acute circulatory system failure and even death.

*Chronic Toxicity* 

Multiple treatment courses using boric acid suppositories can lead to a condition known as chronic poisoning. Unlike acute poisoning where the symptoms are experienced immediately, chronic poisoning builds up slowly over time, with repeated exposure to boric acid. Symptoms include pain, anorexia, gastrointestinal disturbances, weakness, confusion, dermatitis, menstrual disorders, anemia, seizures and hair loss, and the condition can also lead to death.

Chronic toxicity has been reported in patients treated for wound infections. However, it could also occur in patients repeatedly treated for vaginal yeast infections, particularly if the area contains a cut or scrape.

*Mild Side Effects*

A 1998 report published in *"Infectious Diseases in Obstetrics and* *Gynecology"* indicated that the most frequent side effects of boric acid vaginal suppositories were a watery discharge, a burning sensation and skin redness. The report also noted that the sexual partner of a woman who uses vaginal boric acid suppositories may experience a gritty sensation during intercourse.


----------



## morehairplease (Nov 21, 2011)

Pompous Blue said:


> I would do a bentonite clay or rhassoul clay treatment using clay, neem oil and plain water. Apply the mixture to your hair and scalp. Massage your scalp with it, leave it in for 20 minutes or longer and co-wash it out. This mixture clarifies your hair and detoxifies your scalp.
> 
> Neem has insecticidal, fungicidal, miticidal and medicinal properties.
> 
> I do a bi-weekly wash using bentonite or rhassoul clay, aloe vera juice and brine. If my scalp is feeling itchy for any reason, I add neem oil. I haven't had any scalp issues in two years.



Pompous Blue thanks so much for sharing this! Once I purchase the rhassoul clay and neem oil I will give this a try because my scalp is in serious need of a detox since I big chopped. What is the brine you use? I have never heard of this in terms of hair care only food. 

Thanks in advance for your response,
tishee


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 21, 2011)

I use a scoop of Borax in every wash Load!

R We talking about 20 mules Borax! (that is good for practically EVERYTHING)


----------



## morehairplease (Nov 21, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> *I use a scoop of Borax in every wash Load!*
> 
> R We talking about 20 mules Borax! (that is good for practically EVERYTHING)


JJamiah.....what effect does the borax have on your clothes?

thanks in advance for your response,
tishee


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 21, 2011)

When I put certain things on my scalp I could taste it. Wierd but HEnna is like this, Bleach for the hair is like this, I don't taste relaxers but seems the powder mixes I seem to taste them and I wash my hands constantly even though I wear gloves and don't put them in my mouth which I thought was it. I was like nah this can't be but it is.

I can taste them. Wierd! So I do believe that because of my experience as well.


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 21, 2011)

morehairplease said:


> @JJamiah.....what effect does the borax have on your clothes?
> 
> thanks in advance for your response,
> tishee


 
@morehairplease I CAN NOT PRAISE BORAX ENOUGH, it gets my whites whiter and ANY SMELLS you have in your clothing WILL NEUTRALIZE it is like a smell ZApper. It is suppose to BOOST any detergent you have. 

I have like 6 boxes of this stuff. I buy it 6 at a time. GIRL I CAN NOT tell you how much I can't live with out this during laundry time. I don't wash without it.

It is also a water softner if you have hard water, it softens it, whitens whites and any smells (Animal smells, Under Arm, Other nasty odors) It zaps it and the smell is GONE!


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 21, 2011)

I also use it when I shampoo my carpets I add it too my tank and the smells are Neutralized and my carpet brightens for sure   I still use my regular Bissell detergent I just add this to it.


----------



## Leesh (Nov 21, 2011)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> ^Well...not exactly.
> You can put a whole bunch of stuff on your scalp that you absolutely cannot eat. They aren't the same thing at all.





My Friend said:


> ^^^^^I think she means if it has the ability to become systemic.
> 
> If Borax molecule(s) are small enough in it's orginal state or when mixed with water it may become transdermal.





JJamiah said:


> When I put certain things on my scalp I could taste it. Wierd but HEnna is like this, Bleach for the hair is like this, I don't taste relaxers but seems the powder mixes I seem to taste them and I wash my hands constantly even though I wear gloves and don't put them in my mouth which I thought was it. I was like nah this can't be but it is.
> 
> I can taste them. Wierd! So I do believe that because of my experience as well.



Chaosbutterfly, As My Friend & JJamiah has stated, Things can enter your blood stream via your scalp. Of course some things are more toxic than others and you cannot ingest, but depending on the molecular make-up of said chemical, some will be able to absord into your scalp better then others. But in any case, to each his own. Be safe! 

ETA: Because something is in a more safe product like eyedrops, there's still no way to know, what process they used to make the acid safe, or to change the chemical make-up, to make it safe for eyes. Just food for thought!


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 21, 2011)

@Leesh I was siding with yah due to my experience.  no picking on me! 

I know It entered mine though, to sit there and taste the things I put on my head  not tastey at all!


----------



## natural_one (Nov 21, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> I use a scoop of Borax in every wash Load!
> 
> R We talking about *20 mules Borax*! (that is good for practically EVERYTHING)



Yep! That's the one I used.


----------



## natural_one (Nov 21, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> I also use it when I shampoo my carpets I add it too my tank and the smells are Neutralized and my carpet brightens for sure   I still use my regular Bissell detergent I just add this to it.



I plan on cleaning my carpets this week..I have to try this


----------



## Leesh (Nov 21, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> @Leesh I was siding with yah due to my experience.  no picking on me!
> 
> *I know It entered mine though, to sit there and taste the things I put on my head  not tastey at all!*



No, No, No, absolutely not, never that my dear!  I appreciate your input. It just scares me when people try certain things that are outside of the norm, and I'm not one to coat-tail other folks' opinions, Ima keep it all the way real with what I think. Plus I genuinely care about people in general and I don't want no one doing something that may harm them.  

ETA: At bolded, I don't know if you've read upthread, but I know things can get into your bloodstream via your scalp. Chile, I jumped on the "Black Tea Rinse" bandwagon, and it messed me up for over a week. I had the jitters, I couldn't breathe and I also suffer from Anxiety Disorder, and that mess had me shaking for days.That was horrible. And a few other ladies here experienced the same thing.


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 21, 2011)

natural_one said:


> I plan on cleaning my carpets this week..I have to try this


 
Make sure to use hot water and put a scoop of this in your mix  WOrks great on the carpets 



Leesh said:


> No, No, No, absolutely not, never that my dear!  I appreciate your input. It just scares me when people try certain things that are outside of the norm, and I'm not one to coat-tail other folks' opinions, Ima keep it all the way real with what I think. Plus I genuinely care about people in general and I don't want no one doing something that may harm them.


 


I stopped Bleaching my hair due to this too! Crazy


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 21, 2011)

morehairplease said:


> @Pompous Blue thanks so much for sharing this! Once I purchase the rhassoul clay and neem oil I will give this a try because my scalp is in serious need of a detox since I big chopped. What is the brine you use? I have never heard of this in terms of hair care only food.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your response,
> tishee


morehairplease "Dead Sea Brine is the mineral-rich water from the Dead Sea. Dead Sea Brine can be used in creams, lotions, facials, masks, body wraps and more"..... I purchased it from fromnaturewithlove.com during their Summer sale. BTW, it's still on sale.

But you don't need it for this mixture. Before I purchased it, I would mix the clay with plain water/aloe vera gel. Also, you don't need much neem oil; maybe a tsp up to a tbsp. 

The Brine has enriched and amped up my treatments, though. It leaves my hair soft and my scalp clean and happy....LOL. When I appply the treatment to my hair, my 4CZ hair is elongated but everything returns to normal once I rinse it out. I, also, noticed I don't have SSKs or chewy ends anymore.  My DH loves the treatment, too.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Nov 21, 2011)

Everyone should know that chemical can be absorbed through the skin. LSD is sold on stamps/stickers. What I am addressing is the scariness people have over using products in ways that may benefit them in other ways. Borax had been used for antifungal properties at 100% for yeast infections. The words "poison" and "toxic" mean two different things. Before anyone gets their panties out of shape, take a deep breath, open your mind, and try to be a lil more optimistic. 
Lye will eat straight through an aluminum pot. I'm still on the creamy crack. Lye is even found in some food supplements.
Too much water could kill you.
My mother used to use boric acid for pest control when I was a kid because it was the safest. It came in chalk form and she would let me write on the walls with it inside the kitchen cabinets. People drinking Pepsi, Mountain Dew, Coca Cola, Sprite, D&G Ginger Beer with phosphoric acid and benzoic acid. Boric acid on the scalp...she'll be aiight...
By all means, do your research, but be more optimistic when you do.

People get excited like the borax is on their own scalps right now :burning: Lawd...


----------



## natural_one (Nov 21, 2011)

^^^ Absolutely, everyone do your own research before trying this, just like I did.


----------



## deborah11 (Nov 21, 2011)

Pompous,
What is your recipe for the brine concoction for your hair. Thank you.




Pompous Blue said:


> morehairplease "Dead Sea Brine is the mineral-rich water from the Dead Sea. Dead Sea Brine can be used in creams, lotions, facials, masks, body wraps and more"..... I purchased it from fromnaturewithlove.com during their Summer sale. BTW, it's still on sale.
> 
> But you don't need it for this mixture. Before I purchased it, I would mix the clay with plain water/aloe vera gel. Also, you don't need much neem oil; maybe a tsp up to a tbsp.
> 
> The Brine has enriched and amped up my treatments, though. It leaves my hair soft and my scalp clean and happy....LOL. When I appply the treatment to my hair, my 4CZ hair is elongated but everything returns to normal once I rinse it out. I, also, noticed I don't have SSKs or chewy ends anymore.  My DH loves the treatment, too.


----------



## My Friend (Nov 21, 2011)

natural_one said:


> ^^^ Absolutely, everyone do your own research before trying this, just like I did.


 
The only place online that list the many uses is earthclinics and the sites that keep quoting them. No one else supports this idea


----------



## JeterCrazed (Nov 21, 2011)

My Friend said:


> The only place online that list the many uses is earthclinics and the sites that keep quoting them. No one else supports this idea



*sigh*
http://www.taoofherbs.com/articles/69/Boric_Acid_Suppositories_And_Yeast_Infection.htm

http://www.epa.gov/oppsrrd1/REDs/factsheets/0024fact.pdf

http://npic.orst.edu/factsheets/borictech.pdf

AN OUTLINE OF TREATMENT FOR TINEA CAPITIS
DUE TO MICROSPORON LANOSUM
1. Clip hair as short as possible, and repeat as
often as needed until cured. This facilitates application
of local therapy and exposes small infected
foci which may be overlooked.
2. Shampoo scalp daily. This helps remove loose
infected hairs.
3. Apply a fungicide to scalp twice daily. Halfstrength
Whitfield's ointment is suggested.
4. Epilate infected patches with epilating forceps
or adhesive tape. This is most important, as
it removes the loose infected hairs. (Adhesive tape
is simple to use, quicker and more effective than
manual epilation with the forceps.)
5. The child should wear a paper cap which can
be burned or one of cloth that can be boiled. These
caps should be changed daily.
6. With kerion formation, nonspecific foreign
protein therapy intramuscularly should be employed,
as well as boric acid or potassium permanganate
compresses.
7. When there is no evidence of clinical activity
as manifested by absence of scaling, pustules or
short stumps of broken-off hairs, and two weekly
successive microscopic examinations (and, if possible,
cultures) are negative, the child can be considered
cured.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1660411/pdf/calwestmed00347-0054.pdf

ETA: That last was from the 1930's, but it still supports the idea.


----------



## yorkpatties (Nov 21, 2011)

I've heard of boric acid used to treat ingrown hairs, as it lightly eats away at the skin trapping the hair in. So perhaps it's lightly wearing at the hair as well? I really don't know and haven't done any research on this, just speculating. 

and yes JeterCrazed , if you don't feel those soda's burning your esophagus on the way down, you're already a goner. LOL


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 21, 2011)

deborah11 said:


> Pompous,
> What is your recipe for the brine concoction for your hair. Thank you.


deborah11 I'm mixing some tonight for DH. I usually eyeball everything, but I'll measure it this time and let you know. I only mix enough for one-time use.


----------



## My Friend (Nov 21, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> *sigh*
> http://www.taoofherbs.com/articles/69/Boric_Acid_Suppositories_And_Yeast_Infection.htm
> 
> *http://www.epa.gov/oppsrrd1/REDs/factsheets/0024fact.pdf*
> ...


----------



## My Friend (Nov 21, 2011)

All those site list Borax as a pesticide. We know that. I'm talking a site promoting human usage.

Show me a link from Mayo, WebMD, etc. Anybody can build a site  Just cause they have a site online does not mean I'm going to believe what they say


----------



## JeterCrazed (Nov 21, 2011)

My Friend said:


> *sigh*
> http://www.taoofherbs.com/articles/69/Boric_Acid_Suppositories_And_Yeast_Infection.htm
> 
> *http://www.epa.gov/oppsrrd1/REDs/factsheets/0024fact.pdf*
> ...



DO NOT (repeat) NOT eat the boric acid!! Please read the article more closely and understand what category 3 means! Lawd.... Acetic acid is category 2 for dermal application! Higher than boric acid. You use ACV, dontcha? Stop being paranoid. 

*http://www.fs.fed.us/r6/invasivepla...de Info/EPA-Toxicity-Categories-081607ver.pdf*

Calm down...jeeze...


----------



## My Friend (Nov 21, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> My Friend said:
> 
> 
> > DO NOT (repeat) NOT eat the boric acid!! Please read the article more closely and understand what category 3 means! Lawd.... Acetic acid is category 2 for dermal application! Higher than boric acid. You use ACV, dontcha? *Stop being paranoid. *
> ...


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Nov 21, 2011)

^ Too far...it's not even that serious.


----------



## natural_one (Nov 21, 2011)

My Friend said:


> JeterCrazed said:
> 
> 
> > Nah son, you to hell bent on having people try *your *concoction for me.
> ...


----------



## JeterCrazed (Nov 21, 2011)

My Friend said:


> You feel the need to name call. [email protected]#$%^&*()_*(&^%$##$%^&*) right back at ya #$^&()+(&^$#%&*)_+!!!!!!!!
> 
> So you want us to pick out certain things from the articles and not look at the warnings erplexed
> 
> Nah son, you to hell bent on having people try your concoction for me. Go ahead, keep on trying to grow your hair long by any means necessary RIP.


I think you're joking because I'm laughing. *holds My Friend 's hand and looks deep into her eyes*
You're not a dog. 

Now for some seriousness...

And it's not MY concoction. This is about scalp problems. Not growing hair. You can't grow hair is fungus is eating your scalp. You've obviously not had bad scalp problems. My scalp used to look like this...


----------



## Guitarhero (Nov 21, 2011)

Doctors prescribe borax capsules for vaginal yeast infection.  It's used in eye rinse as well.  Mucosal tissues....it's only poisonous if you ingest it.


----------



## kittenz (Nov 21, 2011)

BORAX and Boric acid are NOT the same!

Carry on.


----------



## natural_one (Nov 21, 2011)

kittenz said:


> BORAX and Boric acid are NOT the same!
> 
> Carry on.



Thanks and thanks again. I think that fact is being missed by a few....


----------



## JeterCrazed (Nov 21, 2011)

natural_one said:


> Thanks and thanks again. I think that fact is being missed by a few....


Borax is sodium borate-a salt of boric acid. It's like saying methylparaben and isobutylparaben aren't the same. Yes, you're right, but they have the same properties like sodium hydroxide and potassium hydroxide. 
 http://www.novaccine.com/vaccine-ingredients/results.asp?sc=106 
ETA: http://www.cosmeticsinfo.org/ingredient_details.php?ingredient_id=949 
Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## Softerlove (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm Sorry, but this made my skin CRAWL something fierce!  Ooohh hebe jeebes!  


Whatever you had to do within safety reason, I understand!



JeterCrazed said:


>





From MyTouch 4G...On which animated Gifs may not be seen


----------



## JeterCrazed (Nov 21, 2011)

Softerlove said:


> I'm Sorry, but this made my skin CRAWL something fierce!  Ooohh hebe jeebes!
> 
> 
> Whatever you had to do within safety reason, I understand!
> ...



Good. I'm glad it made your skin crawl. Now we can be on the same page as to whats goin on  

The picture shown is an autoimmune disorder called psoriasis which can be aggravated or triggered by a fungal infection. 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## southerncitygirl (Nov 21, 2011)

JeterCrazed
one can be poisoned without ingesting something....i have a mutual friend whose relative was poisoned and died a slow death because someone intentionally put a toxin in her hand cream. your pores are like tiny mouths, anything that is put on the skin goes into the bloodstream. 

natural_one

neem is another option for you to try in the future. theraneem and auromere make great neem based hair products that aren't funky from what i hear and have great results.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Nov 21, 2011)

southerncitygirl said:


> @JeterCrazed
> one can be poisoned without ingesting something....i have a mutual friend whose relative was poisoned and died a slow death because someone intentionally put a toxin in her and cream. your pores are like tiny mouths, anything that is put on the skin goes into the bloodstream.
> 
> @natural_one
> ...



I completely understand that, but when something is considered poisonous, the meaning is that it will be ingested. "Poison"  as in the adjective or noun. Not the verb "to poison." When something is harmful WITH or WITHOUT the ingesting bit, it's called a toxin or toxic. This is why crayons and acrylic paints are labels "Non-toxic" and not "non-poisonous" to be more specific. Because you're not supposed to be eating crayons, they wouldn't be labeled as "non-poisonous."...just clarifying


----------



## Anonymous1 (Nov 21, 2011)

southerncitygirl said:


> JeterCrazed
> one can be poisoned without ingesting something....i have a mutual friend whose relative was poisoned and died a slow death because someone intentionally put a toxin in her and cream. your pores are like tiny mouths, anything that is put on the skin goes into the bloodstream.
> 
> natural_one
> ...





I've tried neem before and it does work as well. It just stinks so bad. Well I'm glad all of that is over for me and I hope never to have the issues I had again.


I understand people's Oh hell no comments because i felt the same way about the monistat, horse oil, downing 50000 grams of vitamins, etc and the many other things I see being done on here. I was desperate for anything at the time i heard about the borax so i researched, tried it and it worked for me but i wouldn't expect everyone to do it as I wouldn't do some things I see. I understand completely. And i would tell anyone to research and decide for yourself if this is something you would want to do to treat a scalp infection. It is not for hair growth, I strictly used it to treat a scalp infection when the meds and shampoos my doctors gave me didn't work. After the borax calmed my scalp, I started incorporating neem oil to keep my scalp free from the itches.


----------



## sweetnlow06 (Nov 21, 2011)

Softerlove
Sorry, not trying to get off the subject, but that is the funniest GIF!


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 21, 2011)

deborah11 said:


> Pompous,
> What is your recipe for the brine concoction for your hair. Thank you.


 


Pompous Blue said:


> @deborah11 I'm mixing some tonight for DH. I usually eyeball everything, but I'll measure it this time and let you know. I only mix enough for one-time use.


deborah11 Here's the recipe (hair is about 7" long, natural); so for longer hair, increase the ingredients:

1/2 cup bentonite or rhassoul clay
1/4th cup aloe vera gel
1/4th cup brine

For itchy scalp - Add 1 tbsp neem oil


----------



## Leesh (Nov 21, 2011)

..........


----------



## aviddiva77 (Nov 21, 2011)

Borax for your hair? We used it to get rid of the cochroaches my brother brought with him cross country! I knew it does a lot but for your hair too?

It gets rid of ALL smells?! Even the underarm smell? Hmmm. This could save me having to rewash my clothes twice...


----------



## JayAnn0513 (Nov 21, 2011)

aviddiva77 said:


> Borax for your hair? We used it to get rid of the cochroaches my brother brought with him cross country! I knew it does a lot but for your hair too?
> 
> It gets rid of ALL smells?! Even the underarm smell? Hmmm. This could save me having to rewash my clothes twice...



If it works on cloth diapers it will work on anything.


----------



## Muse (Nov 22, 2011)

@JeterCrazed So how did you cure your scalp problem? I don't have psoriasis but lupus and never had scalp issues until after getting sick. I suspect a fungal infection which seem to be common for me now that my immune system is screwed up.


----------



## MzPrince (Nov 22, 2011)

Black Ambrosia said:


> I looked for Nizoral a couple of months ago and learned that there is a nationwide shortage. It had something to do with Johnson and Johnson relocating a production facility and being offline for several months. Its misleading because multiple websites show it in stock but if you call then you learn that they don't actually have it. I know that was the case with CVS and Walgreens.
> 
> I'm going to look into Neem oil as an alternative.


 
That is an understatement. I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Sosoothing (Nov 22, 2011)

natural_one said:


> Thanks everyone for your concerns, but this has been the only thing to relieve me of my scalp issues. As with everything on LHCF, there are some things that aren't for everyone so take my review with a grain of salt. If I have any adverse reactions I will definitely up this thread to warn everyone. Here's an article to give another opinion of Borax. http://www.earthclinic.com/Remedies/borax.html
> 
> For those that are interested, the recipe is
> 
> ...




Fascinating. I always seem to have an itchy scalp issue. Selsun blue and Head and Shoulders make my hair shed. Do you have a picture of the package of Borax by any chance?


----------



## natural_one (Nov 22, 2011)

Sosoothing said:


> Fascinating. I always seem to have an itchy scalp issue. Selsun blue and Head and Shoulders make my hair shed. Do you have a picture of the package of Borax by any chance?



Sosoothing I bought this http://www.20muleteamlaundry.com/ from Walmart.

To Everyone: I wanted to add that today is Tuesday and normally by Tuesday my scalp has become unbearable and I have to start applying tea tree oil to calm it down, but so far nothing. Still no itchiness, no flakes and no smell. I know it may be controversial, but this is a keeper for me. When/If I have a scalp issue again I will be using it..


----------



## Muse (Nov 22, 2011)

The site below has the Material Safety Data Sheet (MSDS) if anyone wants to check it out.

http://www.soapsgonebuy.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=D1002&Show=TechSpecs

Here are the ingredients from the same site: 

*Ingredients: 100% Borax, a naturally occurring mineral composed of sodium, boron, oxygen and water. That's it! 

*


----------



## Muse (Nov 22, 2011)

natural_one said:


> @Sosoothing I bought this http://www.20muleteamlaundry.com/ from Walmart.
> 
> To Everyone: I wanted to add that today is Tuesday and normally by Tuesday my scalp has become unbearable and I have to start applying tea tree oil to calm it down, but so far nothing. *Still no itchiness, no flakes and no smell.* I know it may be controversial, but this is a keeper for me. When/If I have a scalp issue again I will be using it..



natural one Is this after one application?


----------



## Sosoothing (Nov 22, 2011)

natural_one said:


> Sosoothing I bought this http://www.20muleteamlaundry.com/ from Walmart.
> 
> To Everyone: I wanted to add that today is Tuesday and normally by Tuesday my scalp has become unbearable and I have to start applying tea tree oil to calm it down, but so far nothing. Still no itchiness, no flakes and no smell. I know it may be controversial, but this is a keeper for me. When/If I have a scalp issue again I will be using it..



Thank you so much. I plan on getting this today.


----------



## natural_one (Nov 22, 2011)

Muse Yes, this is after one application.  I may do it again this weekend, just for good measure.


----------



## Muse (Nov 22, 2011)

natural_one said:


> @Muse Yes, this is after one application.  I may do it again this weekend, just for good measure.



natural one Wow that's great! What effect did it have on your hair? I saw a guy on youtube say that he only washes his hair with Borax and conditions it with ACV. He said his hair is really soft now.


----------



## natural_one (Nov 22, 2011)

Muse That is interesting because I was thinking how soft my hair was after I cowashed it. I guess it was the Borax. Can you post a link or name of the youtube video? I would like to check it out..


----------



## discodumpling (Nov 22, 2011)

Curious to know how this works out for you long term OP & if it truly is a "one and done" solution. I'm always open to new process and techniques. Glad you found a solution that works for you!


----------



## Muse (Nov 22, 2011)

natural_one said:


> @Muse That is interesting because I was thinking how soft my hair was after I cowashed it. I guess it was the Borax. Can you post a link or name of the youtube video? I would like to check it out..



natural one Here you go: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZgqJK47Bss

Someone commented on the video from Brazil and said that they just use Borax and water to wash their hair as well.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Nov 22, 2011)

natural_one
Thanks again for sharing, first of all. I didn't do too much research because I know what boric acid and its salt are, but it never occurred to me to try it on the scalp. My hair turned out so soft, OMG. My scalp feels great! Managing my scalp issues is just so tiring that I was glad to try a treatment that would give me a rest from stamping put fires. It's been 1 day and my hair feels great after only leaving it on for 15 min. If I can go 3 days without washing, I will be ecstatic.


----------



## natural_one (Nov 22, 2011)

^^ You are welcome. The hair softness was something I wasn't expecting but I'll take it.  I really hope this works for you as well as it did for me. Definitely update in a few days to let me know how its going, i'm curious.


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 22, 2011)

aviddiva77 said:


> Borax for your hair? We used it to get rid of the cochroaches my brother brought with him cross country! I knew it does a lot but for your hair too?
> 
> It gets rid of ALL smells?! Even the underarm smell? Hmmm. This could save me having to rewash my clothes twice...


 
Lets just say there once was a cat (she no longer resides with us) who pee'd my corner of my house, the smell was fierce. I was so upset, I gathered the bissell and put 20 mules in it since I needed tough action fast and normal bissell orange wasn't working, guess what THE SMELL Was gone Whew. Thank goodness. I lean on BORax for every load. I don't wash a load of clothing with out it.  this is great stuff! GREAT STUFF!



JayAnn0513 said:


> If it works on cloth diapers it will work on anything.



IT works on that and worse


----------



## JeterCrazed (Nov 22, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> *Lets just say there once was a cat* (she no longer resides with us) who pee'd my corner of my house, the smell was fierce. I was so upset, I gathered the bissell and put 20 mules in it since I needed tough action fast and normal bissell orange wasn't working, guess what THE SMELL Was gone Whew. Thank goodness.



Whew! I thought that story was going in a baaaad direction.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Nov 22, 2011)

Muse said:


> @JeterCrazed So how did you cure your scalp problem? I don't have psoriasis but lupus and never had scalp issues until after getting sick. I suspect a fungal infection which seem to be common for me now that my immune system is screwed up.



First of all, look at these reviews before we continue....

Now... I started to wash my hair daily and make sure my scalp was dry. Air drying    I used essential oils and extracts-peppermint, tea tree, eucalyptus. No braids. No weaves. I ate lots of spicy foods. I wouldn't let the scabs even form. The minute I got an itch, I doused it with shampoo.  After a while, your scalp says, "I can't keep this up" and quits. 

Right now, I'm having unrelated issues-pain, but not flaking.  #HereWeGo
It is definitely fungal because it responds only to antifungals. Clotrimazole was keeping it in check, but it wasn't strong enough to skip a day. I can't be so bothered with the daily roller coaster again, so I tried the borax.


----------



## discodumpling (Nov 23, 2011)

Let me add on here: Scalp fungal infections are RARELY cured by topical treatments. A prescription drug like GRISEOFULVIN/GRISFULVIN there are a couple of generic names, is necessary to attack the infection from the inside out.


----------



## Muse (Nov 23, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> First of all, look at these reviews before we continue....
> 
> Now... I started to wash my hair daily and make sure my scalp was dry. Air drying    I used essential oils and extracts-peppermint, tea tree, eucalyptus. No braids. No weaves. I ate lots of spicy foods. I wouldn't let the scabs even form. The minute I got an itch, I doused it with shampoo.  After a while, your scalp says, "I can't keep this up" and quits.
> 
> ...



JeterCrazed Thanks for the link to the tea. I have heard of it once before under another name and was going to look into it but I never did. Think it's time I try it. Do you drink it?

So did you use the same amount that natural one used for the borax (1/2cup borax 4cups water)? I'm thinking about putting the mixture in a spray bottle so that I can target spots on the scalp.


----------



## Muse (Nov 23, 2011)

discodumpling said:


> Let me add on here: Scalp fungal infections are RARELY cured by topical treatments. A prescription drug like GRISEOFULVIN/GRISFULVIN there are a couple of generic names, is necessary to attack the infection from the inside out.



So what about all the people who use those antifungal creams on their scalps and see results? Are you saying that the symptoms are just being kept at bay? Does it come back if they stop using it? I've never used those creams before.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 23, 2011)

I don't think you're supposed to use dry shampoo on your scalp (just on the hair to cut out oil and dirt).  Sorry to hear you're having problems. I'm glad you found a solution but I hope it's a safe one (not sure...was reading some of the other reviews). 

Perhaps it's time to visit a derm? so they can provide you with a safer alternative?


----------



## discodumpling (Nov 23, 2011)

Muse said:


> So what about all the people who use those antifungal creams on their scalps and see results? Are you saying that the symptoms are just being kept at bay? Does it come back if they stop using it? I've never used those creams before.


 
From PERSONAL experience YES. These symptoms do return at some point using only topical solutions.


----------



## morehairplease (Nov 23, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> First of all, look at these reviews before we continue....
> 
> Now... I started to wash my hair daily and make sure my scalp was dry. Air drying    I used essential oils and extracts-peppermint, tea tree, eucalyptus. No braids. No weaves. I ate lots of spicy foods. I wouldn't let the scabs even form. The minute I got an itch, I doused it with shampoo.  After a while, your scalp says, "I can't keep this up" and quits.
> 
> ...



JeterCrazed you and I are >< with the scalp issues. I suffer from seborrheic dermatitis and hair growth/retention has been a struggle since my diagnosis in 2004. When I purchase the borax this weekend I will give this a try because while I find the baking soda shampoo working tremendously my scalp feels as if something is crawling on it which leads me to believe that I have a fungal infection on my scalp. 

I will let you ladies know how it goes for me on Sunday when I use the borax.

Ladies thanks again for such an awesome thread.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Nov 23, 2011)

Muse said:


> JeterCrazed Thanks for the link to the tea. I have heard of it once before under another name and was going to look into it but I never did. Think it's time I try it. Do you drink it?
> 
> So did you use the same amount that natural one used for the borax (1/2cup borax 4cups water)? I'm thinking about putting the mixture in a spray bottle so that I can target spots on the scalp.


I have essiac in the fridge right now. I keep a batch on deck.  

I did only 2 cups of water in a bottle and shook. Couldn't be bothered with getting the blender out.


----------



## abcd09 (Nov 23, 2011)

DrC said:


> Congrats OP!  Didin't know you could use borax.  I used to have that same problem until I found out that shampoo was the culprit.  I would have this terrible gray film on my scalp   I switched to natural stuff like ACV, Witch Hazel, Pure Tea Tree Oil, or Shikakai.  Never had the problem again.


DrC interesting. I have a gray film near my crown that won't go away. It's on the scalp and also about a centimeter on my roots. I thought it was buildup. I'm still not sure...would you be able to describe the film more? Did you try to clarify/shampoo and it seemed to go away? Did you avoid putting conditioner near the scalp and it was still there?


----------



## DrC (Nov 23, 2011)

abcd09




abcd09 said:


> DrC interesting. I have a gray film near my crown that won't go away. It's on the scalp and also about a centimeter on my roots. I thought it was buildup. I'm still not sure...would you be able to describe the film more?
> 
> * Sure. It was a gray film that would get sticky when wet, and would not wash off.  It would flake in large patches when dry yet would stay on my scalp and continue to be a vicious cycle.  I would have to scratch it off, which would leave my scalp red and irritated, with more gray film residue.
> *
> ...


*
*
The first alternative I found was the Witch Hazel method.  I applied witch hazel to my scalp in an applicator bottle and let it sit for a good hour. Never had the gray film again. Since then, I stay away from any shampoo in a bottle.  I also stared to use a few drops of pure tea tree oil mixed in with other oils since it helps fight fungus.  I still don't know to this day if it were a fungus or build-up, but I do know for sure it was caused by the shampoo.   

Hope this helped.


----------



## abcd09 (Nov 23, 2011)

DrC said:


> @abcd09
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  THANK YOU!! This sounds exactly like my scalp And thank you to the OP as well. All this time I thought it was buildup.   Borax sounds a little scary, so off to buy some witch hazel I go...


----------



## DrC (Nov 23, 2011)

abcd09 said:


> THANK YOU!! This sounds exactly like my scalp And thank you to the OP as well. All this time I thought it was buildup.   Borax sounds a little scary, so off to buy some witch hazel I go...



abcd09.  You're welcome. BTW
 I also stared to use a few drops of pure tea tree oil mixed in with other oils since it helps fight fungus.  I still don't know to this day if it were a fungus or build-up, but I do know for sure it was caused by the shampoo.   


Yeah, I just realized boric Acid is also used to kill insects. I thought it was used to wash dishes.  What type of borax did you use OP?  

ETA: Let me do my research before I start asking questions *Off to Google*


----------



## morehairplease (Nov 23, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> I have essiac in the fridge right now. I keep a batch on deck.
> 
> I did only 2 cups of water in a bottle and shook. Couldn't be bothered with getting the blender out.



JeterCrazed did you do 2 cups of water to the 1/4 cup of borax? I plan to use a spary bottle like Muse and wanted to ask to make sure.

Also, is this the essiac tea http://www.essiacproducts.com/?gclid=CNPPupvYzawCFQqb7Qod-3JPpw?

thanks in advance for your response,
tishee


----------



## JeterCrazed (Nov 23, 2011)

morehairplease said:


> @JeterCrazed did you do 2 cups of water to the 1/4 cup of borax? I plan to use a spary bottle like @Muse and wanted to ask to make sure.
> 
> Also, is this the essiac tea http://www.essiacproducts.com/?gclid=CNPPupvYzawCFQqb7Qod-3JPpw?
> 
> ...


 
Yes. That is correct. 1/4 cup with 2 cups water instead of 4. Lazy 
NO. That is *NOT* Essiac Tea . That is some shortcut crap. Get Flora brand Flor Essence. Amazon is the cheapest I've found at $23 for a box of 2 or $30 for 1 pre-made 17oz bottle. The one box makes 4 of those bottles.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh, and @natural_one, It's going on two days without


----------



## natural_one (Nov 23, 2011)

JeterCrazed That gif is exactly how I feel.  For me, I still haven't had any flaking or funk. I'm hoping this is longterm so maybe now I can press my hair and wear it out for longer than 3 days.


----------



## Guitarhero (Nov 23, 2011)

OOOOPS!!!!!   I meant Boric acid...OMG!  I hope nobody made a capsule of borax for yeast infection.  H-ly Moses!


----------



## Guitarhero (Nov 23, 2011)

natural_one said:


> Thanks everyone for your concerns, but this has been the only thing to relieve me of my scalp issues. As with everything on LHCF, there are some things that aren't for everyone so take my review with a grain of salt. If I have any adverse reactions I will definitely up this thread to warn everyone. Here's an article to give another opinion of Borax. http://www.earthclinic.com/Remedies/borax.html
> 
> For those that are interested, the recipe is
> 
> ...




Do you follow with a citric acid rinse afterwards?  I'm wondering if it's necessary or just something that 1a-2b's do because they don't want to feel gummy/greasy hair???


----------



## Muse (Nov 24, 2011)

I just bought a 4lb box of Borax (20 Mules brand) at Target for only $2.99! I also checked out the FAQ's from the manufacturer's site. Maybe it will help clear up the confusion between BORIC ACID and BORAX.


*What are the ingredients in 20 Mule Team® Borax?*

 	20 Mule Team is composed of sodium, boron, oxygen, and water. (The scientific name for borax is 	sodium tetraborate decahydrate.)
*Is 20 Mule Team® Borax Laundry Booster the same as boric acid?*

 	No, Boric Acid is an acid formed from the reaction of borax with sulfuric acid or another mineral.
*How much Borax is in 20 Mule Team?*

 	20 Mule Team® Borax is comprised of 99.5% pure borax, a naturally occurring mineral composed of sodium, 	boron, oxygen, and water. (The scientific name for borax is sodium tetraborate decahydrate.) The 	remaining 0.5% is composed of trace minerals.




http://www.20muleteamlaundry.com/about


So as long as you don't go mixing the borax with sulfuric acid or any other minerals you should be fine. I know we have a lot of mixologists on here.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Nov 24, 2011)

Guitarhero
You were right in both cases. 

Borax: http://www.amazon.com/Vitanica-Yeast-Arrest-28-Suppository/dp/B0002BB6YQ

Boric Acid: 
http://www.rockwellnutrition.com/DrHudson-_ep_41-1.html

Borax us just salt of boric acid. Both have exact same applications. 

Muse Anyone with sulfuric acid at home who doesn't know that is running a meth lab  

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## natural_one (Nov 24, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> Do you follow with a citric acid rinse afterwards?  I'm wondering if it's necessary or just something that 1a-2b's do because they don't want to feel gummy/greasy hair???



No, I didnt do a citric acid rinse, I just deep conditioned. I didnt experience any gummy feeling hair.


----------



## Guitarhero (Nov 24, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> Guitarhero
> You were right in both cases.
> 
> Borax: http://www.amazon.com/Vitanica-Yeast-Arrest-28-Suppository/dp/B0002BB6YQ
> ...




No, 

I meant to say boric acid capsules for yeast infection and corrected it.  I said "borax" by accident.  I didn't mean any other such thing as I was referring to vaginal yeast infection treatment as something I have personally used.   I'm correcting my own statement based upon what I meant to say pertaining to that specific treatment that I have experience with.  Just making that one statement clear.


----------



## Guitarhero (Nov 24, 2011)

natural_one said:


> No, I didnt do a citric acid rinse, I just deep conditioned. I didnt experience any gummy feeling hair.



I'm going to be using the borax for my feet (after tennis shoes, I have a problem with fungus...yikes!) as well as making my own soap this week off.    So happy to finally be trying it.  I was going to try years ago and finally, I'm going to dive in.  There are so many recipes  and I have an HE machine and don't wanna kill it. But anyhoo, I didn't know if people realized that Borax is one of the ingredients used to make detergents and not.  It's so safe and I'm glad you found something that works!  I think it's probably better than the polysorbate-80 folks were using for cleansing some years ago.  If my homemade shikakai gel soap (from shaved bar soap) doesn't cut it, I'm heading for the borax.  I tried the water cleansing method but you have to be so patient...6 weeks to normalize.  Borax seems to be the stuff!!


As for returning symptoms, I'd say to make sure your hair and scalp are dry before sleeping.  Don't bun with damp hair and try neem capsules or even homemade garlic oil (with coconut) for the scalp and take coconut oil internally.  Prescription Fluconazole works well...but it's murder on the liver and you have to be so freaking careful.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Nov 24, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> No,
> 
> I meant to say boric acid capsules for yeast infection and corrected it.  I said "borax" by accident.  I didn't mean any other such thing as I was referring to vaginal yeast infection treatment as something I have personally used.   I'm correcting my own statement based upon what I meant to say pertaining to that specific treatment that I have experience with.  Just making that one statement clear.



Oh, ok. Cuz you were calling Moses like it was an emergency. 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## natural_one (Nov 25, 2011)

Update: Well, I made it a whole week without having to wash or apply tea tree oil. I plan on washing this evening just out of habit, not because i need it. My hair still smells fresh and there is no flaking. How is everyone else's scalp that tried this?


----------



## Muse (Nov 25, 2011)

I just tried it this morning and it loos like a keeper so far. I poured the mixture over my head and massaged my scalp. i tried to let it sit for a while but I couldn't even make it 15 minutes before getting annoyed with the dripping. I jumped in the shower, rinsed, shampooed, then conditioned. Talk about soft hair! You ladies were right even after just the borax it's so soft! I only shampooed after borax for good measure to make sure I had gotten all of the gunk out. Next time I'll only use borax as shampoo. I scratched my scalp and there was NOTHING under my nails for the first time in years! I feel like I have my scalp back!

I did see one small spot in the front when I parted my hair that somehow I didn't get with the borax or shampoo but next time I'll let the borax sit longer and that may help. Also I'm going to use an applicator bottle next time. I started with a spray bottle and that got too awkward so I just ended up dumping it on my head.


----------



## la mosca (Nov 25, 2011)

How interesting! I would love to try this, but does anyone have any thoughts on the pH of borax (I saw somewhere that it is about 9.5) and what the effect of that might be on the hair?


----------



## Guitarhero (Nov 25, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> Oh, ok. Cuz you were calling Moses like it was an emergency.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire™



It might have been if somebody put some Borax up there   My total bad hahaha


----------



## Avyn (Nov 25, 2011)

Leesh said:


> From the dangers I found during my research, I stand by my opinion! Because something is an ingredient in something else does not mean you should use it without research, for other areas. Who knows the exact measurements that are used in eyedrops or for yeast infection medicine. It could become poisonous with more potenency, just like alcohol. And absorption into the scalp is near the same as ingesting it. There was a thread about "Tea Rinses" a while back that was started cause some of us ladies had a reaction to the caffeine in the tea which caused extreme nervousness, distress with breathing and for me ultimately problems with my Anxiety Disorder. And that was through the scalp. Then you never no what it could do to the actual "Hair" itself. Just better safe than sorry!



Boric acid & borax aren't the same

Sent from my SCH-R915 using SCH-R915


----------



## natural_one (Nov 25, 2011)

la mosca said:


> How interesting! I would love to try this, but does anyone have any thoughts on the pH of borax (I saw somewhere that it is about 9.5) and what the effect of that might be on the hair?



la mosca If you are worried about the PH of your hair afterwards, you can do an ACV rinse to restore balance.


----------



## hairoffire (Nov 25, 2011)

Anonymous1 said:


> I'm so glad it worked for you. It worked for me and i did a bunch a research before i used it. It got my hair back right. I know everyone won't agree but this stuff worked for me. I wouldn't suggest drinking it or anything but it worked on my scalp and yes i does cure yeast infections too. Some doctors even prescribe borax suppositories for infections.




i think there's some confusion between borax & boric acid. boric acid is a compound found in many eye solutions; you can make your own natural eyewash with it. also boric acid suppositories are used as a natural remedy for yeast infections, not borax. i have personally used it myself as instructed by my naturopath & it works wonders for keeping your natural ph in balance. can someone else chime in & clarify? thanks!


----------



## Muse (Nov 25, 2011)

natural_one said:


> @la mosca If you are worried about the PH of your hair afterwards, you can do an ACV rinse to restore balance.



2nd what natural one said. The guy in the youtube video used borax to wash and ACV to "condition". I just rely on my regular conditioner (Joico) to bring the pH back down.

My mom twisted my hair tonight and I asked her if she saw any gunk and she said no. I'm about to start shouting in the isle like JeterCrazed.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Nov 25, 2011)

la mosca said:


> How interesting! I would love to try this, but does anyone have any thoughts on the pH of borax (I saw somewhere that it is about 9.5) and what the effect of that might be on the hair?



When I was living in Irvington, NJ, the pH of the tap was 8.5.  I tested it after trying to figure out why my discus kept dying . Just saying...

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## JeterCrazed (Nov 26, 2011)

Muse said:


> I just tried it this morning and it loos like a keeper so far. I poured the mixture over my head and massaged my scalp. i tried to let it sit for a while but *I couldn't even make it 15 minutes before getting annoyed with the dripping. I jumped in the shower, rinsed, shampooed, then conditioned.* Talk about soft hair! You ladies were right even after just the borax it's so soft! I only shampooed after borax for good measure to make sure I had gotten all of the gunk out. Next time I'll only use borax as shampoo. I scratched my scalp and there was NOTHING under my nails for the first time in years! I feel like I have my scalp back!
> 
> I did see one small spot in the front when I parted my hair that somehow I didn't get with the borax or shampoo but next time I'll let the borax sit longer and that may help. Also I'm going to use an applicator bottle next time. I started with a spray bottle and that got too awkward so I just ended up dumping it on my head.




EXACTLY!! I felt like Herman Cain.


----------



## morehairplease (Nov 28, 2011)

Ladies thanks again for this thread! I purchased a box of borax from Walmart for $2.98 Friday. So far, my scalp does not itch and it feels like it is actually breathing for once. Hopefully, I will continue to see improvement with this treatment as I plan to do it weekly for 6 months and track my progress.


----------



## Muse (Nov 29, 2011)

morehairplease said:


> Ladies thanks again for this thread! I purchased a box of borax from Walmart for $2.98 Friday. So far, my scalp does not itch and *it feels like it is actually breathing for once*. Hopefully, I will continue to see improvement with this treatment as I plan to do it weekly for 6 months and track my progress.



  @ the bolded!


----------



## natural_one (Nov 30, 2011)

I had planned on washing my hair Friday night but I really see a need to cause my hair still was smelling fresh with no flakes, so today is Wednesday and I still havent washed it. Still no flakes or gunk! The borax really worked!!


----------



## kandiekj100 (Nov 30, 2011)

I washed with Borax on Sunday night. So far so good. I'll be going to the gym tonight and tomorrow night, so I'll see how I'm holding up after that. My goal is to be able to sport flatironed hair for more than a week without feeling like I'm going to dig a hole straight to my brain.


----------



## Muse (Nov 30, 2011)

natural_one said:


> I had planned on washing my hair Friday night but I really see a need to cause my hair still was smelling fresh with no flakes, so today is Wednesday and I still havent washed it. Still no flakes or gunk! The borax really worked!!



How long has it been since you last washed? I'm trying to stretch to 2 weeks now that I'm wearing twists. The borax hasn't completely taken away the itch for me 100% but it's not NEARLY as bad as it was and I'm not getting a fingernail full of gunk after scratching. I think I just left it on for too short of a time so hopefully the next treatment should rid me of the itch 100%.


----------



## natural_one (Dec 1, 2011)

Muse  I havent washed since last Friday..So tomorrow will be 2 weeks. 

I left mine on for 1 hr so maybe leaving it on longer will help. As far as the drips, i pulled it back into a ponytail and kept a towel handy.


----------



## abcd09 (Jan 19, 2012)

bump! is everyone experiencing good results?

after trying witch hazel, I still have some weird grayish buildup on my scalp despite clarifying. This week I've had some intense itching as well, although I wonder if it's from shampoo.

I plan on using the borax tomorrow. I hope I can stop the itchies and make the embarrassing build up go away!


----------



## JeterCrazed (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm completely good now after that last wash. 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## NYAmicas (Jan 19, 2012)

Very interesting thread! Many thanks to the poster who posted about the FRomnaturewithlove.com SALE!!!


----------



## Ann0804 (Jan 19, 2012)

I've used borax when I first started going natural after watching a Youtube video of someone using it. It actually did not harm my hair at all. I just diluted it in water, applied it to my hair and my hair was really clean, not dried out in anyway. It was like an ACV rinse. I would use it again since I had great results.


----------



## abcd09 (Jan 19, 2012)

Here's my review: 

I used the borax tonight hopefully to combat a) scalp film and b) itch. I bought it from the grocery store, diluted 1.5 tb in 2 cups water, and tried to pour on my scalp only, but the watery mixture inevitably got to my hair. My scalp had been itching so SO bad this week. I did have a film that also left gray patches at my roots and is very difficult to remove. I thought this was buildup, but I don't put anything near my roots besides a small amount of oil, so I guess it was fungus. Dandruff shampoos doesn't work for me.

 Anyway, I put the borax on my scalp and it immediately itched less, like 80% less. There's no "cooling" sensation like with tea tree oil or dandruff shampoo, which I guess is simply a cover up for a symptom, not a treatment. I rubbed the borax on my roots and my scalp to remove any gunk. I left the borax on for an hour. My fiance walked in on me and almost flipped when he figured out I was using "laundry soap" on my hair .

 Rinsing was easy, but there's still a slight film despite me rinsing and scrubbing for 45 mins. I am 4 months post relaxer, so this may have something to do with the water not getting to my scalp as easy. There's still less itching than before, which is great, but I'll be very happy when there is less "gunk". My hair did feel a little stripped and dry, and tangly (but not a lot of tangles) I have to be careful being this long without a relaxer because my hair matted in the past, but for some reason it isn't as much with this stretch (knock on wood). Could be my conditioner. I put on my "miracle" conditioner (I apply Humecto then Humective) and have it on now. I probably won't rinse for another 2 hours because I'm afraid of having dry hair. 

I'll do an update with the condition of my scalp and my hair sometime tomorrow.


----------



## natural_one (Jan 19, 2012)

My scalp has been great..I havent had to use it again..


----------



## abcd09 (Jan 22, 2012)

My scalp has maintained the reduced itch rate. Still a little itchy, but I'll blame that on the dry winter air. Still seems to be some buildup despite rinsing my dc out for a long time and stroking the roots with a cloth. Borax left my hair length the same as a clarifying shampoo. Make sure you dc afterwards.


----------



## RayRayFurious (Jan 23, 2012)

I think I want to try this. My scalp has been dry, dry, dry & scaly lately.


----------



## ChocoKitty (Jan 26, 2012)

I'll be trying this out this weekend. My scalp has been pretty gunky since I haven't been able to use Nizoral faithfully. I just ordered some citric acid yesterday and it should arrive today. I'm quite excited about this. My hair has been acting funky for a while now... No pun intended.


----------



## silenttullip (Feb 10, 2012)

I want to try it but I'm scared. My scalp over produces sebum so it's frequently oily. I've gotten rid of the itch with coconut oil massages and pre pooing with it but I  would love to be free of waxy build up of sebum. I've tried many things...
Any more updates?


----------



## CountryBumpkin (Feb 10, 2012)

i'm sold.  my locs are so clean, they even look a bit darker.


----------



## ChocoKitty (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm still using it. My hair seems way thicker as a a result. I don't see myself stopping anytime soon. Just make sure you rinse with citric acid. I think distilled water with citric acid makes my hair even smoother.


----------



## sapphire18 (Mar 24, 2012)

hairoffire said:


> i think there's some confusion between borax & boric acid. boric acid is a compound found in many eye solutions; you can make your own natural eyewash with it. also boric acid suppositories are used as a natural remedy for yeast infections, not borax. i have personally used it myself as instructed by my naturopath & it works wonders for keeping your natural ph in balance. can someone else chime in & clarify? thanks!



silenttullip hairoffire la mosca update:

I know this is an old thread but... I think some of ya'll are confusing Sodium Tetraborate (Borax) with Boric Acid.  Sodium Tetraborate (Borax) is alkaline with a ph of 8.  Borax has a ph just a bit lower than baking soda both are used to balance the ph of swimming pools.  Boric Acid is a weak acid not an alkaline.  So anyone who is worried about Boric Acid does not need to worry about using Borax (Sodium Tetraborate).  They are *not* the same chemical.  You can check the ingredients on the side of the box.

Borax occurs naturally in evaporite deposits produced by the repeated evaporation of seasonal lakes. The most commercially important deposits are found in Turkey; Boron, California; and Searles Lake, California. Also, Borax has been found at many other locations in the Southwestern United States, the Atacama desert in Chile, newly-discovered deposits in Bolivia, and in Tibet and Romania.  Borax can also be produced synthetically from other boron compounds.  20 Mule Team Borax is naturally derived.  Borax is even present in some tooth bleaching formulas.  But please do not put Borax in your mouth. 

Borax should be safe for most healthy adults hair, we put a lot of things that are far more harmful to us internally in our hair than Borax.  For example Lye.  Lye is a strong alkali, producing highly basic solutions. Both wet lye and dry lye solutions are highly caustic and may cause chemical burns, permanent injury or scarring, and blindness. Lye may be fatal if swallowed.

You can read more about Borax (Sodium Teraborate) here.


----------



## nlamr2013 (Mar 28, 2012)

Any updates? I always have this smell even right after I wash on my scalp. And there is always this scaly flaky type thing on my hairline. I'm going to try this. Thank you all.


----------



## abcd09 (Apr 26, 2012)

nadaa16 said:


> Any updates? I always have this smell even right after I wash on my scalp. And there is always this scaly flaky type thing on my hairline. I'm going to try this. Thank you all.


@nadaa16 I have been using borax regularly since last posting here, either in Jan or Feb, and while I haven't been doing long treatments, I do have something to say


BORAX HAS STOPPED, YES STOPPED, MY HORRIBLE KNOTS AND TANGLES!!!

I am nearly 6 months post relaxer and I have fine 4bcish hair and let me tell you, before using borax I was getting KNOTS and MATTING so bad I would have to cut out chunks of hair. Even my relaxed-straight hair liked to wrap around itself and knot badly.Last year I was making countless threads and posts here about how to get rid of knots and dredding and matting. I was frustrated, hopeless, felt helpless, depressed. Now I have gone 4 months without a mat problem except last week when I reduced the borax for a cowash. Now I;m back to it and guess what, they're gone!

 It seems like the borax loosens, makes the strands lay "on their own"  or stops the wrapping that previously caused 2 inch long knots. 

I don't even lose a lot of hair when combing after I'm done! Less than half a penny! I used to lose so much. I wish I had a picture. It's AMAZING.

The key is using about two tablespoons diluted in 2 cups water per side of the head. I know its the borax and not the chicoro prepoo because for the last two weeks I tried only using half a teaspoon of borax on each side, continued my regular routine of prepoo, rinse with small amount of borax, and then deep condition and my knots came back!!!! Now after two washing sessions with MORE borax (back to 2 tablespoons or more per side) my hair is back to being virtually tangle free with 3.5 inches of new growth!!! Plus, it's softer. 

 I know someone will think I'm crazy for this, but I will never ever do a long term stretch or wash with anything else. I was going to make a thread about this for long term stretchers but I'm not sure what they'll say!


----------



## JeterCrazed (Apr 26, 2012)

Hallelujah!!!!

Sent from my Inspire HD using LHCF


----------



## yardyspice (Apr 27, 2012)

abcd09 said:


> @nadaa16 I have been using borax regularly since last posting here, either in Jan or Feb, and while I haven't been doing long treatments, I do have something to say
> 
> 
> BORAX HAS STOPPED, YES STOPPED, MY HORRIBLE KNOTS AND TANGLES!!!
> ...



I have to try this!! Thanks for posting because I have been wrestling with tangles and knots and I am close to flatiron which is not great for my fine strands.


----------



## abcd09 (May 9, 2012)

yardyspice Any updates??


----------



## yardyspice (May 9, 2012)

abcd09 said:


> Any updates??



I tried it and I liked it  It was weird because my hair felt clean but not tangled. It was great on my scalp and kept the itchies away for a while. I am definitely adding it to my routine especially since I always have borax for my laundry. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## abcd09 (May 10, 2012)

yardyspice said:


> I tried it and I liked it  It was weird because my hair felt clean but not tangled. It was great on my scalp and kept the itchies away for a while. I am definitely adding it to my routine especially since I always have borax for my laundry. Thanks for the suggestion.


I LOVE Borax! I'm glad it worked for you. I was hoping it wasn't just a one-time, one-person miracle. I plan on using it to stretch my relaxers to 4-5 months and shampoo.

Oh and I used Borax  a week before my relaxer and my hair turned out very nice  So no relaxer side effects


----------



## amwcah (May 10, 2012)

Maybe I will try this on my daughter.  She scratches her scalp so bad she makes sores.


----------



## CityGirlLuv (Jul 15, 2012)

Any recent updates with this stuff. Besides in helping the scalp, does it also help in combating dry hair? I'm thinking of trying it today.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jul 15, 2012)

Yeah, updates??


----------



## JeterCrazed (Jul 15, 2012)

Used it Friday after I took my braids out. With regular shampoo, getting the flakes out is impossible after having it braided up and working out all week. Simple as 1-2-3.


----------



## Patricia (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm trying this tomorrow


----------



## nlamr2013 (Sep 13, 2012)

abcd09 said:


> @nadaa16 I have been using borax regularly since last posting here, either in Jan or Feb, and while I haven't been doing long treatments, I do have something to say
> 
> 
> BORAX HAS STOPPED, YES STOPPED, MY HORRIBLE KNOTS AND TANGLES!!!
> ...



Thank you for thereply IDK how I missed this. I do remember trying it but I think I tried doing a scalp treatment. I think I will buy some more and put some into my con argan oil sulfate free wash and see what happens!


----------



## abcd09 (Sep 13, 2012)

CityGirlLuv said:


> Any recent updates with this stuff. Besides in helping the scalp, does it also help in combating dry hair? I'm thinking of trying it today.


CityGirlLuv   I have dry hair, and I believe the borax has helped my hair accept moisture better by 50%(I always DC after). I still have problems with ends, but I have fine hair so I don't know if any product or technique will change that. I'm still looking for a good daily moisturizer. 

I used Borax a week before my relaxer (in May after 8 month stretch), and it went fine. I'm having to do another long stretch and won't be able to relax till November which will be 7 months.I  still use borax instead of shampoo (no shampoo unless I have buildup) and combined with the prepoo it is helpingMy new growth is very manageable.


----------



## JazziLady! (Sep 25, 2012)

This worked like a charm on my stubborn seborrhea dermatitis on the first try!


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm going to have to give this another try. I mixed it before and applied it as a spot treatment but didn't experience any relief. Also, it didn't mix well and I had some difficulty getting it out of my hair as it was braided. Maybe I'll put it in the blender and give it another try. I'm encouraged by all the positive results everyone is having.


----------



## natural_one (Oct 4, 2012)

Black Ambrosia said:


> I'm going to have to give this another try. I mixed it before and applied it as a spot treatment but didn't experience any relief. Also, it didn't mix well and I had some difficulty getting it out of my hair as it was braided. Maybe I'll put it in the blender and give it another try. I'm encouraged by all the positive results everyone is having.



I would definitely suggest you try it again. This time mix it well with warm water and apply it all over the scalp and let it sit for a while. I haven't had any scalp problems since I have been using this...


----------



## song_of_serenity (Oct 12, 2012)

Is everyone using the citric acid rinse after?? I heard vinegar is ok as well?about to try this...


----------



## song_of_serenity (Oct 13, 2012)

Bump?


----------



## ChocoKitty (Nov 7, 2012)

Just bumping... 

I've been in yarn braids since 10/27 and planning to execute my first wash with borax sometime this weekend. I will spray my scalp directly with borax solution, rinse with tap water and then follow up by spraying my hair with a citric acid in distilled water mix.


----------



## JFemme (Dec 5, 2012)

Bumping......


----------



## CountryBumpkin (Dec 5, 2012)

Just washed my Locs with borax the other day.  It got out some buildup out that my normal anti residue shampoo wouldn't. Sebbhoreic dermititis is also at bay for now, but i use more than one thing to fight that, so it could be from a combination of both treatments.


----------



## JazziLady! (Dec 24, 2012)

CountryBumpkin said:


> Just washed my Locs with borax the other day.  It got out some buildup out that my normal anti residue shampoo wouldn't. Sebbhoreic dermititis is also at bay for now, but i use more than one thing to fight that, so it could be from a combination of both treatments.



What else do you use for yout Sebbhoreic dermatitis?


----------



## Meemz (Feb 27, 2022)

natural_one said:


> My scalp has been great..I havent had to use it again..


I have been at my wits end w my scalp. I've cried so many nights from the pain, and discomfort. So much hair has fallen out, and the itch is maddening. I've read this entire thread, and am just praying this works for me. Has it still been working well for you? Thank you so much for posting this info <3


----------



## natural_one (Mar 3, 2022)

Meemz said:


> I have been at my wits end w my scalp. I've cried so many nights from the pain, and discomfort. So much hair has fallen out, and the itch is maddening. I've read this entire thread, and am just praying this works for me. Has it still been working well for you? Thank you so much for posting this info <3


It cleared my scalp up after one treatment. I haven't needed it anymore


----------

